# Win a pair of Olive Pythons!



## SnakeRanch (Nov 14, 2013)

We are running a competition on our Facebook page where one lucky keeper will win a pair of Olive Pythons. 

Check it out HERE

In the mean time, heres a pic of an amazing three metre Albino Olive Python. 
We can't wait to bring more of these special animals into the hobby this season. It's gong to be a cracking year with plenty of clutches laid and more females to go. ​


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 14, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 15, 2013)

Done, It was an Olive Python that got me interested in Reptiles and I have dreamed of owning them ever since. Damn I hope I win a pair of these beauties.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 15, 2013)

That would be amazing!!! Done


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 15, 2013)

Shaggz said:


> Done, It was an Olive Python that got me interested in Reptiles and I have dreamed of owning them ever since. Damn I hope I win a pair of these beauties.


Same here. If it wasn't for Olivia I probably never would have got moccona


----------



## Jimie (Nov 15, 2013)

done and dusted 
i want some so bad my wife says we cant afford to buy any more'
so i figure i wouldn't hurt to enter


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 15, 2013)

Entered can't wait!


----------



## sd1981 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shared twice so far, will share a few more times and will happily upset my entire FB friends list for the possibility of snagging some olives... Love olives...


----------



## jacques92 (Nov 15, 2013)

Done and done


----------



## Frog1974 (Nov 15, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 15, 2013)

*sigh* oh woe is me


----------



## Snowman (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn WA and their regulations. Excluding us from the rest of the country yet again.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 15, 2013)

Done.  .............................Ron


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't had Facebook in 3 years almost tempted to activate my account haha!


----------



## Snapped (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooh, good luck everyone, done.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Nov 15, 2013)

Done


----------



## YayPythons (Nov 15, 2013)

How do we enter?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 15, 2013)

@YayPythons click on the link to their facebook page. Scroll down to the picture of the albino olive. Then you just like and share. All instructions are above the pic on fb.


----------



## YayPythons (Nov 15, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @YayPythons click on the link to their facebook page. Scroll down to the picture of the albino olive. Then you just like and share. All instructions are above the pic on fb.


Thanks RedFox


----------



## sharky (Nov 15, 2013)

Good luck everyone  And a big thank you Snake Ranch for this fabulous opportunity for a lot of people to enter


----------



## Skippii (Nov 15, 2013)

Done.. This is such an amazing snake, the world needs to see it!


----------



## mungus (Nov 15, 2013)

done……would like a pair


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 15, 2013)

Done, would be incredible to win


----------



## matthew.21 (Nov 15, 2013)

I want one so badly , I must have it!!! They would be a Kick start in breeding reptiles


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 16, 2013)

Done and done! Who doesn't love a pretty olive or two


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 16, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Done and done! Who doesn't love a pretty olive or two


My mum:lol:


----------



## JungleMagic1969 (Nov 16, 2013)

Liked and shared. Done.


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Nov 17, 2013)

done and done


----------



## matthew.21 (Nov 17, 2013)

I doubt they will have the draw cause they need 1000 shares . I hope they do but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm hoping people are thinking of the space a pair of olives will take up in year or two not just wanting free animal's.


----------



## Drazzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Dun Dun DONE!

- - - Updated - - -



Damiieen said:


> I'm hoping people are thinking of the space a pair of olives will take up in year or two not just wanting free animal's.



Let them run wild and free!


----------



## Snowman (Nov 18, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I'm hoping people are thinking of the space a pair of olives will take up in year or two not just wanting free animal's.


They can take up less room than most people think. See Troys set up. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-42/scales-tails-australia-issue-28-a-201860/


----------



## sharky (Nov 18, 2013)

I've already been planning on getting 2 olives this season. I have already began making my double bay for the adults (7ftx3ftx3ft for each bay a total of 7ftx3ftx6ft) and winning these guys would really just be the icing on the cake for me. If I hadn't already planned to purchase some then I wouldn't have entered…but I don’t expect to win as I have never won anything major like this before. I just thought it was quite a coincidence that the season I planned on getting 2 olives a competition to win 2 olives popped up! 

Once again good luck to everyone and lets get it to 1000 shares!


----------



## junglelover01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Liked, check. Shared, check. Pair of olives...not yet, but fingers crossed!


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 18, 2013)

Snowman said:


> They can take up less room than most people think. See Troys set up.
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-42/scales-tails-australia-issue-28-a-201860/



Not correct , those are ALBINO'S :lol: they take up much less space !!


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not correct , those are ALBINO'S :lol: they take up much less space !!



Just wondering how it is that Albinos take up less space than normal Olives?

I too have been preparing for Olives for a couple of years and am just now waiting on fundage to buy a pair or an awesome prize pair lol


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 19, 2013)

Shaggz said:


> Just wondering how it is that Albinos take up less space than normal Olives?
> 
> I too have been preparing for Olives for a couple of years and am just now waiting on fundage to buy a pair or an awesome prize pair lol



Just pointing out that they are NOT giving ALBINOS away :lol:


----------



## wokka (Nov 19, 2013)

Shaggz said:


> Just wondering how it is that Albinos take up less space than normal Olives?
> 
> I too have been preparing for Olives for a couple of years and am just now waiting on fundage to buy a pair or an awesome prize pair lol


I think that was intended as a joke, however, in the early day the decision was made to use smaller Darwin locality Olives as the foundation breeding animals with the intent of producng a smaller type of animal more suitable as a pet. Once the animals were released to the general community some Albinos were bred with larger Queensland animals, possibly hoping to get larger clutches. As the offspring of these animals reach maturity there will be a lot more variability in the adult sizes. Generally the 20 odd adults in our Albino Olive program are under 3 meters in length as they are all come originally from smaller Darwin type Olives.


----------



## jacques92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Any updates ?


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 20, 2013)

done


----------



## sharky (Nov 22, 2013)

Up to 884 shares! Only 166 to go


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 27, 2013)

SR I hope you will be able to do some sort of check on the person who wins the Olives so you know they will be going to a good home and will be cared for

- - - Updated - - -

up to 902 shares now if anyone is interested


----------



## mungus (Nov 28, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> SR I hope you will be able to do some sort of check on the person who wins the Olives so you know they will be going to a good home and will be cared for
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> up to 902 shares now if anyone is interested



Yep the person is me :lol:


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 28, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> SR I hope you will be able to do some sort of check on the person who wins the Olives so you know they will be going to a good home and will be cared for
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> up to 902 shares now if anyone is interested



I don't see how that would be possible or necessary. They don't do background checks when selling reptiles. I don't see a difference...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Godhasbeengood2m (Nov 28, 2013)

Done and excited!!!!


----------



## sharky (Nov 29, 2013)

*ONLY 10 SHARES TO GO!!!!!! 
*
:shock:


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 2, 2013)

its up to 1050 now, wonder if the winner was someone here


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 3, 2013)

Whoever wins is going to be an extremely lucky: happy person!


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 3, 2013)

when they alert me that I have one I will be that happy that ............. 

better not continue down that track I may get banned lmao


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2013)

If I win I'm happy to share and send the second one to someone  Two olive pythons is just TOO exciting to think about!!! Hehe.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

Lawra said:


> If I win I'm happy to share and send the second one to someone  Two olive pythons is just TOO exciting to think about!!! Hehe.


Can I have it!


It would make a great surprise for mum!!!:lol:


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Can I have it!
> 
> 
> It would make a great surprise for mum!!!:lol:



Haha I was moreso thinking of someone who would be allowed to have it... Like Jacques or Andy


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

'


Lawra said:


> Haha I was moreso thinking of someone who would be allowed to have it... Like Jacques or Andy



I'm sure she won't mind it once i have it......


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> '
> 
> I'm sure she won't mind it once i have it......



Haha until it grows up or bites you  their teeth are a bit different to a woma's


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 4, 2013)

According to the Snake Ranch facebook page they were won by a girl named "Jess Nitty" don't know if she is a member here or not.  .............................Ron


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> According to the Snake Ranch facebook page they were won by a girl named "Jess Nitty" don't know if she is a member here or not.  .............................Ron



I hope she's not...


----------



## sharky (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats to Jess!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Dec 4, 2013)

Lucky.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

[HELP][/HELP]


Lawra said:


> I hope she's not...


Why?

- - - Updated - - -



Lawra said:


> I hope she's not...


Why


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 4, 2013)

They spelled my name completely wrong! Lol

Congrats to the winner


----------

